# How Much is Your Dead Body Worth?



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

The Cadaver Calculator - How Much is Your Body Worth?
*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $5975! *

Yeah...for all the trouble eating wheat germ, flax seed, and all that other bird food. I just got twice that for my used car...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3480!

Yay! I'm worth more alive than dead. And no, I am not an albino and I don't have Elephantitis.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

3805


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

$4905.00.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3740!


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

$4150...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4890! Wow, that's depressing.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4390!*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3740!


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

$5240

Nice.....to bad my dead body wont be around to see that $ haha


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Congratulations, your dead body is worth $4425!


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm worth $4050.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

$3980


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

$5140.00


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Sounds like some of you guys need to get a better look at life insurance and retirements pension policies.

Just sayin...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $5375!*

Not bad for an old guy...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $5225!*

Doesn't that make you feel *great?*

_Not __really..._


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*We're sorry to inform you, but you couldn't pay us enough to take you.*


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MAX $ 
*Congratulations, your dead body is worth $3990!*

Doesn't that make you feel *great?*


----------



## Wiggum_1 (Dec 9, 2004)

$4625


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

$5105. Wow.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

Ok, where can I sell it? I need the money now.


----------



## Chree (Mar 14, 2005)

$4575


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Can I include any bounties on my head? Just asking, you know, for a friend, of course.


----------

